

Show HN: Automated people monitoring –  A better way to stay safe and informed - rhaker
https://www.spince.com

======
rhaker
The conceptual analogy here is an admin who gets an automated alert when
there’s a problem with a server. Except the “server” is a monitored person and
the “admin” is a pseudo peer-to-peer network of friends.

